# It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown theme



## minicooper82 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi All,

Here is this year's "haunt", if you would even call it that... Everything was created with 1/4" plywood and acrylic paints. I first sketched the images on wood, then cut the outlines with a jig saw and mixed paint to match the colors as closely as I could. I used a matte finish spray to protect from the elements. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome!!! I'd give my right arm to have that in my front yard. I love the Great Pumpkin!


----------



## HalloweenieChallenge (Oct 8, 2014)

Really great! Your trick or treaters are so lucky!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome, awesome, awesome!! I love "It's The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown"!! You did a fantastic job.


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

Great job with the sketching and the painting!


----------



## Boogeyman (Oct 23, 2012)

This is magical!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

LOVE!!!!!!

So nostalgic!! Great work minicooper82!!! Glad you shared.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

FANTASTIC! I came so close to doing the same for my yard this year but I procrastinated too long and didn't get it done.  I admire your skills as an artist - I would never trust myself to freehand them. The overhead projector is my friend. Beautiful work!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Love it! great job!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice job Minicooper1


----------



## Alleydweller (Jan 18, 2013)

Awesome work!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Love this!


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Awwww .. Love this! Takes me back to my childhood. Wonderful job!


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

Love this! Great job!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

You can play the Peanuts theme Halloween night, although you'll probably want to destroy your CD player after about an hour of listening to it. 

Maybe set up a TV near the door and have the cartoon playing.


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

it's great, I too have wanted to make these chartiers for the past few years to put infront of my cemetery but using sheets and putting the faces on them 
just get to busy with other things good grief it comes up fast. did Christmas a few years ago using that plywood now I have to redo it. it doesn't hold up to 
moister at all


----------



## Family Haunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Way too cool. Absolutely love it! Great job!


----------



## minicooper82 (Sep 13, 2008)

Screaming Demons said:


> You can play the Peanuts theme Halloween night, although you'll probably want to destroy your CD player after about an hour of listening to it.
> 
> Maybe set up a TV near the door and have the cartoon playing.


That's exactly what I did, I found the entire episode music on YouTube and put it on cd. It was very cool!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

I have to add that this is amazing work. All the kids (and parents) in your neighborhood are gonna love this display


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

Beautiful!! Awesome job!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Love it! Can't believe you free handed them!


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

This is beautiful work! Great eye!


----------



## Vandalay Industries (Sep 1, 2014)

That is beyond fantastic, great work!


----------



## GhostGal (Sep 1, 2008)

Very cool theme. I love Lucy in her witch mask, Charlie Brown's botched ghost costume, the Great Snoopy... they look perfect! Brings back fond childhood memories.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

I hope you're blasting Linus and Lucy and the Great Pumpkin Waltz along with your display. That's the only thing that can make it better!


----------



## Erich (Oct 10, 2014)

Just wondering if its possible to take a picture of the back of the display to see how your holding everything up


----------



## Milky (Oct 9, 2014)

A real artist! Admire you.


----------



## craftygirl (Jun 4, 2012)

You did an amazing job, they are so cute!!


----------



## ah2610 (Aug 8, 2012)

This may be the best thing I've seen all year. LOVE the Great Pumpkin! Would love to have something like this in my yard!


----------



## minicooper82 (Sep 13, 2008)

Erich said:


> Just wondering if its possible to take a picture of the back of the display to see how your holding everything up


I will post some pics this weekend.


----------



## minicooper82 (Sep 13, 2008)

Here is a picture of the back. Each one is secured into the ground with garden stakes painted black.

View attachment 223136


----------



## minicooper82 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry this was taken on my phone and did not rotate appropriately


----------



## Erich (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks but I don't know if it's just me but I"m not able to see the image


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

Totally adorable, fantastic job.


----------



## minicooper82 (Sep 13, 2008)

2015 bump to reintroduce if anyone else is interested in ideas for the upcoming season


----------



## GrimGrinningGhost (Sep 2, 2009)

I've been wanting to do this for the past four years. We had a long wooden fence I wanted to have the gang walk along. Also at Christmas I wanted to recreate the scene with Charlie Brown and Linus lamenting on the concrete fence.
I am inspired. We don't have the outlets on this new house to do the normal light show, so I think it will be a Great Pumpkin Halloween this year. 
Thank you so much for the post!!!!!!!!


----------



## midnight87 (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

hey that's great.. I did one way back when .. I can tell you that people will want ou to put it up every yr.. even if you want to go pirat or cemetaty for a few yrs to break it up.. when they come back the people will jump for joy..

here is a link to my member page with my peanuts cutouts

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/lancekik-albums-2007-peanuts.html


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

I absolutely love this!!!! You are very talented. I love how classic cool it is. Where can I buy? LOL


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

Great Job. Love the Peanuts too. My gang hangs out in a pumpkin patch from year to year. See website for pictures.
I think this is my favorite show of the season.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh man, I love this! I'm just now seeing it. Big Lots had some small little snoopy characters dressed up that I loved this year , wish they had more like this, in large size. There is no way I could draw these like you did, they are fantastic !!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

We're doing the full Great Pumpkin theme for our party this year. For a few years after 9/11 I put up this display, but this year I'm expanding it with Peanuts ToTers (like you made) as well as other elements - Snoopy on his Sopwith Camel/doghouse, expanded pumpkin patch, "Welcome Great Pumpkin" signs, etc. I was also thinking of putting Peanuts-themed gravestones in our cemetery - with epitaphs like "Snoopy - shot down by the Red Baron"...or is that a little too morbid?


----------



## minicooper82 (Sep 13, 2008)

ChrisW, that 's awesome! I love it all, you did an excellent job! The colors, detail, scale, it all looks great. Can't wait to see what you add in the future.

I'd also agree, nix the tombstone idea. And I love tombstones, but burying the Charlie Brown family might put you on the front page of your local newspaper for all the wrong reasons lol


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks MiniC. You may be right about the tombstones... Heh!
Plus there are enough other things to keep me occupied.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

The drawing, sawing, and painting skills of you all - I'm impressed!

How do you get the cutouts to stand on their own?


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

ChrisW said:


> We're doing the full Great Pumpkin theme for our party this year. For a few years after 9/11 I put up this display, but this year I'm expanding it with Peanuts ToTers (like you made) as well as other elements - Snoopy on his Sopwith Camel/doghouse, expanded pumpkin patch, "Welcome Great Pumpkin" signs, etc. I was also thinking of putting Peanuts-themed gravestones in our cemetery - with epitaphs like "Snoopy - shot down by the Red Baron"...or is that a little too morbid?
> View attachment 254524


The red baron battle with snoopy was the best part of the whole episode in my opinion! I want to see pictures.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Sneakykid - i used 2x4 wooden stakes as high as the cutouts hammered into the ground, then reinforced them with another 2x4 - we get some strong winds on our hill. But this year I think I'll use rebar and "U" shaped pipe brackets. I use rebar for our pall bearing skellys and it goes up quick.

Cloak-Dagger, I'll probably be repurposing an airblown Christmas Snoopy on his doghouse that we've been putting up for years. Maybe add the soundtrack, some cut out clouds and a blue fire and ice...Are there blue fire and ice lights?


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

ChrisW said:


> Sneakykid - i used 2x4 wooden stakes as high as the cutouts hammered into the ground, then reinforced them with another 2x4 - we get some strong winds on our hill. But this year I think I'll use rebar and "U" shaped pipe brackets. I use rebar for our pall bearing skellys and it goes up quick.
> 
> Cloak-Dagger, I'll probably be repurposing an airblown Christmas Snoopy on his doghouse that we've been putting up for years. Maybe add the soundtrack, some cut out clouds and a blue fire and ice...Are there blue fire and ice lights?


Awesome Great Pumpkin display, and yeah, there are blue fire and ice lights. I saw them at Lowe's last year (and HD too, I think).

http://www.lowes.com/pd_585907-80668-88619_0__?productId=50264135


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Forhekset for the info.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

ChrisW said:


> Thanks Forhekset for the info.


No prob, here's the Home Depot link as well....pretty sure they're the same thing.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/LightSho...-Kaleidoscope-Spotlight-Stake-88619/205081143


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

LOVE!! One of my favorite movie's. Awesome job!


----------



## PatBo (Jul 19, 2020)

Killed by Death said:


> Awesome!!! I'd give my right arm to have that in my front yard. I love the Great Pumpkin!


Make your own version. 
My thing this year is the Great Pumpkin , but in my scenario the Great Pumpkin and his wife actually arrive so Sally and Linus are no longer humiliated. 

I want to send out positive messages in a veey scary time for the very young. 
I made my my Linus and Sally together in pumpkin patch & the rest of the gang trick or treating tombstone style. Snoopy is 3D paper mache. And the Great Pumpkin and his wife are made of spray foam over 2 different size, but large PT balls.
I also made a bunch of normal size pumpkins either paper mache or spray foam.
My hosta garden will become my pumpkin patch.
The rest if yard will be my cemetery, with three witches on the deck and Frankenstein's monster, a ghost, a wizard and 3 zombie cowboys ( the younger brothers were part of the Jesse James gang and captured just outside of my town. I had to sneak a little history into my display)


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

Boone6666 said:


> it's great, I too have wanted to make these chartiers for the past few years to put infront of my cemetery but using sheets and putting the faces on them
> just get to busy with other things good grief it comes up fast. did Christmas a few years ago using that plywood now I have to redo it. it doesn't hold up to
> moister at all


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

minicooper82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Here is this year's "haunt", if you would even call it that... Everything was created with 1/4" plywood and acrylic paints. I first sketched the images on wood, then cut the outlines with a jig saw and mixed paint to match the colors as closely as I could. I used a matte finish spray to protect from the elements. I hope you enjoy!
> 
> ...


IN LOVE!


----------

